# Herbalife



## MrsGorilla

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone here used/uses Herbalife while having IVF? I used Herbalife last year (when TTC naturally, before we knew there was a problem) and went from a size 22 to 16, losing just under three stone. I loved it, felt great on it, ate healthy snacks and a healthy tea, really learned about the importance of good nutrition, splurged now and again, went to a regular dance exercise class, drank lots of water - really changed my lifestyle!

I'm wondering baout staying with it when IVF starts... we're going to be with Mr Dooley, and I have his Fit for Fertility book, in which he says Soya protein is a good thing. (The Herbalife shakes are Soya protein based.) I'm wondering though because I know Soya has some sort of Oestrogen-like effect on the body (I think - I've Googled so much in our TTC time that I couldn't be sure now... ) and if that would have a negative effect with all the meds?

I'm planning on taking a Herbalife tub with us to our consultation to show Mr Dooley and he can let me know what he thinks. I'm off it for now (still eating well though  ) in case he says it's not good, so it has a good few weeks to get out of my system before any treatment starts.

Any advice/experience appreciated

Thanks


----------



## rainbows_treasure

Hi im on herbalife my partners a distributer alot of people I know have used herbalife through pregancy but nobody I know has used it during IVF been researching it but some sources say its fine others say its not...am in two minds it makes me feel healthy but dont want it to interfer with our IVF xx


----------



## MrsGorilla

Hi Rainbows Treasure, thanks for the reply 

I, like you, love the way I feel when I have Herbalife - so much more healthy! I'm a distributor too, but have no real answers. We're off to see our consultant for the first time on Monday - I'm going to take a tub along so he can see the ingredients and advise. I will let you know what he says!


----------



## rainbows_treasure

Thanks hun where r u based? Wonder if our paths have crossed we r in county durham xx


----------



## rainbows_treasure

Hi hun just wondering what your consultant adviced xx


----------



## MrsGorilla

Hi Rainbows Treasure! We're in Dorset, I don't think our paths have crossed - I haven't been to any Extravaganzas or anything!

I took a pot of Formula 1 with us to our appointment, and our consultant was dead against it. He said eating a balanced healthy diet is the best thing you can do, and any form of "crash dieting" is a no-no. I did try to explain that it's not a crash diet while he looked at the tub, but decided against arguing for half of our £240 appointment about the benefits of Herbalife!

In all honesty, if he'd even shown the slightest concern I'd have stopped it anyway - the thought that if I still used it, and then got a BFN...well, it'd play on my mind. You know how it is!


----------



## rainbows_treasure

Thanks for getting back to me....Im just having F1 shake for breakfast as I dont usually have any and eating healthy during the day.  Good luck with your cycle when you down for EC mines  week 17th xx


----------

